# Featherfin Catfish and a 10 gallon



## cwgrl42 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so here is my dillema. I recently bought 3 usd catfish..... only to find out that one of them is an African Featherfin Catfish. So someone recommended me set up my small 10 gallon tank for my babies to "Take care" of and I was wondering if it would be big enough for him. Just him. I currently have a 50 gallon stocked at about 70% but I really would rather have another true 3" usd in there. Not a big fan of the huge fish (as you can tell from my aquarium). The LFS said they would trade him but it will be almost 3 weeks before they get anymore usd in (my reciept is already a week old) and I only have 30 days to return. I will take him back for a store credit if you guys nix the 10 gallon idea.....


----------



## cwgrl42 (Feb 9, 2012)

Also (I feel ridiculous asking this) but what is a Barbel on a catfish? I read a couple of posts where it says the Featherfin Catfish has 3 sets of barbels.... are these the little feeler fingers on the side of its mouth?


----------



## cwgrl42 (Feb 9, 2012)

If this is the case all of my catfish have 3 sets of whiskers......


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

cwgrl42 said:


> Ok so here is my dillema. I recently bought 3 usd catfish..... only to find out that one of them is an African Featherfin Catfish. So someone recommended me set up my small 10 gallon tank for my babies to "Take care" of and I was wondering if it would be big enough for him. Just him. I currently have a 50 gallon stocked at about 70% but I really would rather have another true 3" usd in there. Not a big fan of the huge fish (as you can tell from my aquarium). The LFS said they would trade him but it will be almost 3 weeks before they get anymore usd in (my reciept is already a week old) and I only have 30 days to return. I will take him back for a store credit if you guys nix the 10 gallon idea.....


Have no idea what "usd catfish" are but if the Feather fin Catfish you have is Synodontis Eupterus,, the 10 gallon tank is much too small for long term care.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think it stands for upside down catfish. I don't know how you didn't realize one of them wasn't upside down though.
I agree, I'd just return the featherfin. No point in keeping a fish you don't want.
And yes, barbels are the feelers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cwgrl42 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so back to the fish store he goes.... thanks guys. Do these guys do good as algae eater? I was thinking about putting him in one of my 50 gallon watering troughs..... Its not heated tho.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

cwgrl42 said:


> Ok so back to the fish store he goes.... thanks guys. Do these guys do good as algae eater? I was thinking about putting him in one of my 50 gallon watering troughs..... Its not heated tho.


That is not so good, please return the fish instead.


----------



## cwgrl42 (Feb 9, 2012)

I took the featherfin back today and I was just going to exchange him but all they had were other featherfins that they were campaigning as usd catfish.... Is this a pretty common problem?


----------



## Assault0137 (May 2, 2012)

is a 36 gallon good for a featherfin? i have one, he is a good size, but he never leaves the cover of his bridge. i have also never seeen him right side up, as he is always sucking on the bottom of the bridge.


----------



## cwgrl42 (Feb 9, 2012)

Idk much about them but I would say a 30 gallon tank is the minimum size for this guy and they seem to be pretty nocturnal, although the one that I just returned used to harass the Chinese algae eater during the day and visa versa.


----------

